# صور نادرة جداً للبابا شنوده



## النهيسى (5 أغسطس 2011)

*صور نادرة جداً للبابا شنوده  
من تجميعى

*












 




















































































 


​ 


​ 


​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 


​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 


​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/koral-3st/

​ 


​ 


​ 



​ 






​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أغسطس 2011)

​ 
​​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أغسطس 2011)

​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 





​ 


​ 


​ 









​ 

​ 

























​​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أغسطس 2011)

*الانبا دانيال  يتنبأ برسامه  البابا شنوده الثالث بطريركا معجزه رائعه جدا*
 انظروا الي قديسين الرب يسوع المسيح
 باسم صاحب الحنان الرب  يسوع الذي يحمل  كل همومنا والذي قال لك تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال وانا  ساريحكم اذا يا اخي ويا اختي اطمئنوا ربنا +يسوع+ قال وعده وهو لا يتراجع  في وعده فاطمئن.سلام من رئيس السلام يسوع المسيح في قلوبكم يا اخوتي  في قلب الرب يسوع الرب يبارككم جميعا اقدم اليكم اليوم معجزه داخل المجمع  المقدس لقديسنا السائح الانبا دانيال مطران الخرطوم السابق
 رسم البابا كيرلس السادس الانبا دانيال اسقفا علي الخرطوم  واثناء جهاد الانبا دانيال وترقي الي رتبة المطران وجهاد قديسنا حبيب  الجميع البابا كيرلس السادس (رجل الصلاه) وعندما زفت الملائكه السمائيين  فرحين بعودة البابا كيرلس الي احضان رب المجد يسوع المسيح . حزن قلوبا  لفراق ابونا الحبيب البابا كيرلس وحزن الشعب بانه لا يمكن بان ياتي بطريك  مثل البابا كيرلس ولاكن الرب يدبر كل الكون ولا ينسا رعيته ويقول الكتاب  المقدس (واخترت لكم رعاة حسب قلبي)
 في يوم تجمع الاباء الاساقفه وعمل اجتماع بالمجمع المقدس  كان بهذا المجمع قديسنا السائح الانبا دانيال وكان ايضا هناك اب الجميع  قداسة  البابا شنوده الثالث  وكان انذاك اسقفا للتعليم ودارت المشاورات حول  اختيار البابا الجديد واثناء المشاورات كان قداسة +البابا+شنوده+ يجلس  بجوار سيدنا الانبا دانيال مطران الخرطوم السابق الذي كان يمتاز بصوت جهوري  صوت له رهبه عجيبه.
 وفجأه
 واثناء المشاورات
 *وقف السائح الانبا دانيال مطران  الخرطوم وقال بصوته الجهوري بصوت عالي  انتوا بتتشاوروا في ايه البابا  الجديد اهو ومسك قداسة البابا شنوده واوقفه واوقفه في وسط المجمع وقال هودا  البطريرك الجديد .* وخرجوا الاباء الاساقفه مستعجبين من الحصل ولاكن لا احد صدق
 واذ بيوم القرعه الهيكليه تم اختيار البابا شنوده بطريركا فتذكروا الانبا دانيال عندما قال لهم بانه البطريرك الجديد
 ومن هنا اصبحت علاقه حب عميقه جدا جدا ولا توصف بين قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث و قديسنا الانبا دانيال وسوف اريكم بعض صور السائح الانبا دانيال وقداسة البابا شنوده+ الثالث والحب العميق
 الذي كان بينهم. 
 ان الرب يسوع لا يترك شعبه ابدا واختير قداسة  البابا شنوده  بطريركا الذي وضع بقلب كل انسان بيت له يسكن فيه البابا شنوده الذي ننعم  بعهده وانا افتخر باني اعيش في عهد قداسة  البابا شنوده الثالث الرب يسوع  المسيح يطيل لنا حياته سنين عديده وازمنه سالمه دائما وكما اني افتخر باني  عشت في حياه السائح الانبا دانيال مطران الخرطوم واخدت بركته الذي نعمنا في  عهده بالحياه الروحيه العميقه ومازلنا ننعم الذي اطلب منه ان يتشفع لي  امام الرب يسوع المسيح 
 















​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أغسطس 2011)

*القرعة  الهيكلية سنة 1971م  

* 



* 
			قبل صلوات القداس 
			نيافة القائم مقام يرفع العلبة التى بها أسماء المرشحين الثلاثة بعد  			هزها مراراً 
			ثم تحضر هذه العلبة المبرشمة القداس الإلهى ويصلى كل الشعب طالبا تدخل  			الرب ليختار من يريد  الكرازة السنة 37  			العددان27-28 11 ديسمبر2009 




* 
 * 			*






			فتح الورقة المختارة بواسطة طفل 
			وعندما فتح القائمقام الورقة أعلن الإسم المختار وكان : " نيافة الأنبا  			شنودة أسقف التعليم " الكرازة السنة 37  			العددان27-28 11 ديسمبر2009 



* * 
*

*طفل القرعة الهيكلية المهندس أيمن منير فى حوار خاص مع الأقباط الأحرار 
*
* 
*
* البابا  حبيبى لم يتأخر يوماً عن مقابلتى، وظللت لسنوات عديدة التقيه أنا وأختى  التوأم وكان يحتضننا ونأكل من يده وهو حنون للغاية وعطوف جداً وحدثت طرائف  عديدة أثناء مقابلاتى معه ، ففى أحد المرات تأخر عن مقابلتى حوالى خمس  ساعات وكان معه أحد الوزراء فقلت لسكرتارية البابا أبلغوه أن إبنه أيمن  بالخارج وكان عمرى ثمانى سنوات فقط ، ودخل الأنبا أغاثون وأخبر البابا أننى  بالخارج وأننى مستعجل لأننى أريد مشاهدة مباراة كرة القدم وبالفعل تأخرت  مقابلتى فدخلت منفعلاً وقلت له بالحرف الواحد " يابابا أنا هنا م
*
* 
*
* 
*
*المهندس أيمن: تم إختيارى حينها من وسط تسعة أولاد  ، ودخولى للكنيسة  كان بمعجزة لعدم إمتلاكى دعوة حضور*
*علاقتى بالبابا  إستمرت لسنوات طويلة ،  ومليئة بالمواقف ، وأعتز  بإسم "أيمن البابا شنودة الثالث" *



*



أيمن معصوب العينين أثناء القرعة الهيكلية​*
 



​*كتبها أسامة عيد *

* منذ ما يقرب من أربعين عاماً على الإختيار الإلهى لقداسة البابا شنودة   الثالث - أطال الله عمره- إستطاع الأقباط  الاحرار الوصول إلى  "الطفل"   الذى سحب إسم "الأنبا شنودة أسقف التعليم" أثناء القرعة الهيكلية ، وهو  المهندس  أيمن منير كامل  ، وداخل مكتب المستشار رمسيس النجار تم اللقاء    قبل سفر أيمن الى سويسرا بساعات قليلة ،  وقد تحدثنا إليه وحصلنا على صور  لم تنشر من قبل ويحتفظ بها ويعتبرها بركة كبيرة ، ويكشف لنا المهندس أيمن  عن تفاصيل وطرائف نادرة حيث إستعاد معنا ذكريات  يفتخر بها ويعتز بكل  تفاصيلها ويتذكرها كأنها حدثت اليوم ، رغم أنها كانت فى اوائل السبعينات من  القرن الماضى وتحديداً عام 1971 بعد نياحة البطريرك القديس البابا كيرلس  السادس ،  وتم ترشيح ثلاثة أساقفة حينها هم الأنبا صموئيل أسقف الخدمات  العامة والأنبا شنودة أسقف التعليم والقمص تيموثاؤس المقارى ، وتم الإعلان  عن إجراء قرعة هيكلية لإختيار البطريرك وتمت بالفعل القرعة وسط حضور  جماهيرى حاشد وترقب  من العالم أجمع والأقباط لنتائجها التى وقعت على  إختيار الأنبا شنودة أسقف التعليم بطريركاً للإسكندرية والبابا ال 117  للكرازة المرقسية  ،  والأقباط الأحرار تستعيد مع أيمن الحدث بالتفصيل ....*
*الأقباط الاحرار : هل تعتبر نفسك محظوظاً لأنك كنت  طفل القرعة الهيكلية ؟* 
*لست  محظوظ فقط  بل مبارك أيضاً ، وسعيد جداً أنى نلت بركة إختيار ورقة قداسة  البابا شنودة  الثالث أدام الله حياته،  وإن كان جدى كاهن كنيسة السيدة  العذراء مريم والقديس يوسف بالإسكندرية قد أخبر والدتى أنه شاهد رؤية يتنبأ  فيها بما حدث وأكد على أننى سأختار قداسة البابا لأنه محبوب * 
*الأقباط الاحرار : هل تتذكر كيف تم إختيارك من وسط  الأطفال ؟* 
*أولاً  إختيارى كان  بمثابة معجزة فقد كنت لا أمتلك  تذكرة حضور لا أنا ولا  والدتى  وحاولنا الدخول لحضور المراسم  وإستحال ذلك فوقفت متشبثاً  بالباب  الحديدى وكان الزحام شديد وفجاة  فتج الباب وتم إنتزاعى أنا  وثمانى أطفال   للمشاركة فى القرعة الهيكلية * 
*الأقباط الاحرار : هل كنت تعرف إنه سيتم إختيارك  للقيام بهذة المهمة ؟* 
*لا  بالطبع بل على  العكس ،  أنا كنت أقف مع الثمانى  أطفال منتظر ماذا يحدث  حتى وضع  القائم مقام يده على وقال " هاتوا  الولد ده " وتم بعدها تعصيب  عيناى ورفعت الورقة دون أن أشاهدها نهائياً * 
*الأقباط الاحرار : وماهو شعورك  أثناء القرعة وأين كانت والدتك ؟* 
*والدتى كانت خارج الكنيسة وأنا كنت صامت وغير خائف بل على العكس كنت متماسك وتم  رفعى لأعلى حتى تمت المهمة بنجاح * 
*الأقباط الاحرار : هل فعلاً أخترت ورقتين من بين الموجودين كما تحدثت الشائعات فى ذلك الوقت ؟* 
*هذا  غير صحيح ، وهذه شائعات  كاذبة فقد أخترت ورقة واحدة ،  ولم أكن أعلم من  هو صاحبها والاوراق كانت موضوعة بصناديق ومختومة بختم الدولة والحضور كان  كثيف وكل شىء  مسجل لحظة بلحظة والقائم مقام كان  حاسم وصارم وظل يصرخ بشدة  من أجل  الإنضباط وعدم حدوث أى شىء يتم تفسيره خطأ.* 
*الأقباط الاحرار : هل همس أحد فى أذنك أو أعطاك تعليمات  لإختيار ورقة محددة ؟* 
*لم يحدث أن طلب  منى أحد ذلك بل إن المفأجاة أفقدتنى الشعور بمن حولى، وزاد موضوع تعصيب  عيناى بالقماش من شعورى بالمفاجاة * 
*الأقباط الاحرار : ماذا بعد أن تم إختيارالقرعة هل شاهدت  البابا بعد ذلك ؟* 
*بعد  أن تم إختيار الورقة أشهرها القائم مقام وأعلن أن البطريرك القادم هو  الأنبا شنودة الثالث وتم  بالفعل إعلان موعد التنصيب بعد  أسبوعين وكان  الموعد 14 نوفمبر 1971 وهنا توافد  الآلاف من الأقباط على الدير لنوال   بركة قداسته وتهنئته وكنت معهم وأحتضننى بشدة وبقيت على قدميه اليوم  كله  وأصبحت منذ هذه اللحظة أسمى "أيمن البابا شنودة الثالث"* 
*الأقباط الاحرار : وماذا حدث لك أثناء الطريق للدير  ؟* 
*إنهالت على مشاعر  الحب وأخذ السيارات تتبادلنى فيما بينها  حتى وصلت للدير * 
*الأقباط الاحرار : وماذا عن علاقتك بالبابا هل إستمرت لقاءاته معك ؟* 
*البابا  حبيبى لم يتأخر يوماً عن مقابلتى،  وظللت  لسنوات عديدة التقيه أنا وأختى  التوأم وكان يحتضننا ونأكل من يده وهو  حنون للغاية وعطوف جداً  وحدثت   طرائف عديدة أثناء مقابلاتى معه ،  ففى أحد المرات تأخر عن مقابلتى  حوالى  خمس ساعات وكان معه أحد  الوزراء فقلت لسكرتارية البابا أبلغوه أن إبنه  أيمن بالخارج وكان عمرى ثمانى  سنوات فقط ، ودخل الأنبا أغاثون وأخبر  البابا أننى بالخارج وأننى مستعجل لأننى أريد مشاهدة مباراة كرة القدم  وبالفعل تأخرت مقابلتى فدخلت منفعلاً وقلت له بالحرف الواحد " يابابا أنا  هنا من الساعة التاسعة والآن مباراة الزمالك والأهلى  وحضرتك تاركنى  بالخارج  تارك إبنك وقاعد مع الوزراء " فضحك البابا بشدة وأخبر الوزير رمزى  إستيفان أننى الولد الذى إخترت القرعة فأنخرط الحضور فى ضحك شديد على  الموقف خاصة وأننى كنت متحمس للأهلى جداً.* 
*الأقباط الأحرار  :هل طلبت منه يوماً طلب خاص أو خدمة ؟* 
*لم  يحدث أبداً  أن طلبت منه شيئاً لشخصى،  فقط  مرة طلبت منه أن يستقبل أبناء  ومدرسين مدرستى بعد أن علموا بما حدث وطلبوا أن يأخذوا بركة ويتعرفوا على  البابا وقد حدث واستقبلهم إستقبال جميل وأهداهم هدايا تذكارية وحصلنا منه  على حديث صحفى للمدرسة تم نشره بالمجلة المدرسية ومازالت إحدى المدرسات  التى على قيد الحياة تتذكر هذا اليوم وتشيد بقداسة البابا وبروحه الجميلة * 
*الأقباط الاحرار : وماذا عن فترة التحفظ التى فرضها  السادات على البابا ماذا فعلت؟ * 
*أنا  كنت حزين جداً ومتضايق لأننى كنت متعود أزوره ،  وبعد التحفظ اتصل بنا عمى  وكان على علاقة بكبار رجال الدولة وحذرنى من زيارة البابا وايضاً من  الخروج،  وعندما سألناه لماذا ؟ رفض الحديث وكان عمرى وقتها 16 سنة ولكن  للأمانة رغم الإشاعات عن مراقبة تليفونات المنزل وعن تهديدى ، لم يحدث لى  أى شىء من هذا واستطعت الوصول له فى الدير بحضور الحراسة التى كان من بينها  اللواء نبيل العزبى محافظ أسيوط الآن ، وكان ومازال يعشق قداسة البابا ولم  أزوره بعدها إلا بعد عودته بعد خمس سنوات من التحفظ.* 
*الأقباط  الاحرار: وماهو رأيك  فيما كتبه الكاتب حسنين هيكل فى كتابه خريف الغضب عن  أن الأمن هو الذى اختار  قداسة البابا، وأن جهات سياسية هى التى دعمت  الموضوع ؟* 
*لو  نظرنا لما  حدث وطريقة الإختيار نعلم وبكل تـأكيد بأن إختيار البابا إرادة  إلهية  / فمن أين يأتى أمن الدولة أو أى جهة وطريقة الإختيار كما شاهدها   الجميع واضحة وشفافة ، وأنا شخصياً كنت  لا أعلم حتى الأسماء هى أقلام  مغرضة  هدفها التشكيك لا أكثر والكل يعلم أن القرعة الهيكيلة تكون صناديق  الأسماء  مختومة وتفتح علناً أمام الشعب  وأمام الكاميرات لتسجل لحظة  تاريخية. * 
*الأقباط الاحرار : وماهو شعورك عندما علمت بإشاعة نياحته ؟* 
*هى  إشاعة سخيفة  ومغرضة وكنت خارج البلاد واتصل بى أحدهم  وكنت مذهول وتأكدت  إنها إشاعة وأسجد  للرب شكراً على إنها إشاعة وليست  حقيقة فالكنيسة لن  تجوب بمثل هذا  العظيم. * 
*الأقباط الاحرار : ما رأيك فى من ينادون بتعديل لائحة الإنتخاب وإلغاء القرعة الهيكلية ؟* 
*الوقت  الحالى لايسمح بأن تطرح مثل هذه الموضوعات  وإذا أثيرت فالبابا أحكم وأجدر   وهو وحده المنوط بمثل هذه الأمور والأكثر معرفة بها *


 



*​*
*

*
*لحظة إعلان القرعة وإختيار إسم  الأنبا شنودة أسقف التعليم من بين الأسماء الثلاثة المُرشحة​*
*​*
*

*
*بعد إختيار القرعة الهيكلية بلحظات ​*
* 

*
*بعد إختيار القرعة بساعات داخل الدير وصورة لم تنشر من قبل ​*
*

*
*مع البابا وأخت أيمن التوأم ويظهر على البابا الإجهاد  بعد يوم حافل من إستقبال المهنئين ​*
*

*
*البابا ضاحكاً وأيمن يستند على قدم البابا​*
*​*
*

*
*أيمن منير بجوار  القائم مقام أثناء إحتفال التنصيب​*
*

*
*بجوار البابا يوم  التنصيب ​*
*

*
*ويقبل يد القائم مقام ​*
*

*
*الصورة الشهيرة  لأيمن مع قداسة البابا ​*
*

*
*أثناء الحديث مع الأقباط  الاحرار ​*
*تاريخ نشر الخبر : 29/09/2009 * 

​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أغسطس 2011)

*  رسامة البابا شنودة بطريرك على كرسى مرمرقس




*[YOUTUBE]HTEkQ025Pls[/YOUTUBE]​


----------

